# Morning Star Trip - 12 Sep 05



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and the wife went on the Morning Star
Hurricane Katrina Fund Raising Trip.

Fairly light load on the boat - 12 
passengers. Figured that it would be 
lite since it was on a Monday and a lot 
of people also got scared off by the 
relatively high seas forecast. It was 
long period swells and the seas were 
as soft as you could want them. They 
were actually making everybody sleepy. 
Pulled out of the inlet at around 0630 
and headed out. Monty headed out
for about an hour and then hit the 
brakes, he saw a bunch of croaker on 
the machine and decided to get some 
quick limits for the folks who wanted 
them. Suprisingly, only a few folks 
wanted to keep them. I personally think 
that ocean croaker taste much better 
than the croaker out of the bay. We 
could have easily limited out but we did 
not want to use up too much cooler 
space/ice on the croaker. He stayed 
on them for about an hour and then 
steamed out towards his original 
destination. He put us on a wreck that 
he had not fished yet. This spot was 
loaded. It was a bail job on very large 
seabass and we had our cooler (only 
brought the mid size one) full in the first 
30 min -- had me rethining the croaker 
we had kept earlier. We had to borrow 
one of Monty's 120 qt cooler to hold our 
fish. For anybody interested in tog fishing 
in the next few weeks  I can tell you 
that they are chewing their heads off. 
Tog were coming up all around the boat, 
and these were very nice sized fish. 
My wife Trina caught the pool fish 
(nearly 5 pound seabass). Everybody 
had all the seabass and croaker they 
wanted on this trip. Rounded out the 
day looking for flounder, but never could 
find them. Pulled back into the Marina
at @ 4pm.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice Fishing Talapia! You are a maniac! Did you get promoted again???  Oh I know you have stock in the morning star don't you! LOL See you in a couple weeks. Hope the fishing is just as good.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Send me a PM with a good e-mail 
address for you and I will shoot you
some pics of our offshore trip. It
was a total bail job on Mahi Mahi.
I would post it on here but....
well you know how that usually 
turns out.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Lets get it over with....*

*Man, I wish I was Talapia!*  Now post the pics. .....Tightlines


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Just got the pics.*

Man you got to post those, screw the wanna be's! ......Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I wish I was Talapia! LOL I would but I am on dial-up at home so it would take forever to load. Go ahead an post em, who cares.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

OK, I will post the pics.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

OK, let's try this one more time:

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/12247untitled.JPG

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/12247untitled2.JPG

Just so that I do not confuse anybody,
these pics are not from our Morning
Star trip on Monday, they are from an
offshore charter my family had last Friday. 
I will post a trip summary of that soon.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Omg,*

You're my hero!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Peanuts on light tackle,what a blast and they taste great too. Pretty work Talapia.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice work T.  That mahi mahi would look a lot better on my grill.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Talapia*

Holy [email protected]!

Are you looking for an understudy!

I am ready to start stalking you. 

Way togo.

Jeff


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman, had some blackened on Saturday
night....man they taste good! My dad
likes his grilled. He had them leave the
skin on his fillets, says they taste better
on the grill that way and the skins fall
right off.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

fyremanjef said:


> Holy [email protected]!
> I am ready to start stalking you.
> Jeff


Don't make me get a restraining
order on you!


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*tautog fishing*

TOG TIME ! LET'S GO TALAPIA 

HOW ABOUT "Karen Sue Charters" ?

Brian Rim 









Talapia said:


> Me and the wife went on the Morning Star
> Hurricane Katrina Fund Raising Trip.
> 
> Fairly light load on the boat - 12
> ...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello Brian!

I am definitely going after the tog this fall
and winter. I will be booking regular
trips on the Karen Sue every few weeks
once the DE season opens back up in
Oct. Capt John has spots that produce
all year round. I will be advertising the 
trips on the Boating Board. I already have 
1 to 2 regulars for these trips but I will be
looking to get 1 or 2 more folks to spread the 
cost out a bit.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

When are you making your way down to these warmer waters. We need some of that there expertise down here. Good job. and keep the reports coming. Cant wait for the Dolphin Run down here. Usually not till the end of October.

Chris


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Pond Fisher, 

Me and the wife fly down to the St Pete
area every winter (Feb) to go on one
of the 3 day boats. We have gone
on the Friendly Fisherman out of Mediera
Beach and the Viking Starship out of 
Tarpon Springs. This winter I am really
looking at doing a trip on the Yankee Capt's
down in Key West, I have heards some
really great things about that fishery down
there. Take care, Talapia


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> catman, had some blackened on Saturday
> night....man they taste good! My dad
> likes his grilled. He had them leave the
> skin on his fillets, says they taste better
> ...


T, I do it the same as your dad, leave the sKin on. I have to try them blackened. That's what I do with the tog. If you do any tog trips in Feb. please count me in. I should be recouped from my hip replacement surgery by then.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Try them with Italian breadcrumbs and fried over butter. I had some last week, very good. 

BTW.. nice catch T


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman, you know you got a spot. I have
one already full for 3 Oct but you are 
on the next trip if you are available.  

The folks with first dibs on the next tog
trip are DOF, Bumsrim, and catman


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Seen and read of a pamplet for the Viking. Looks like a nice little rig they run their. Which one of their trips do you go on?

Chris


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Pond Fisher, 

We went on their 60 hr trip. It was OK, they
catch a lot of fish but I would have to say
the Friendly Fisherman out of Mediera Beach
was much better for us since it had more
of a family atmosphere on the boat. The 
majority of the folks who were on the 
Viking were....let's just say it reminded me
of being in a bar...not drinking wise, but 
raunchy wise.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Way to go Henry. It sounds like you have had a couple of great trips. The seabassing is definately picking up. I have noticed a steady increase in the number of bass we have had as by catch while fluking over the last few weeks. I love the MS but unfortunately the prices are a little too high for me to justify for a seabass trip. I will definately make a few seabass trips on the Big Mohawk once fluke season ends. Those Mahi look mighty tasty as well. I have not had the pleasure of catching any in several years. They are probably one of my favorite fish to catch. They are amazing jumpers and the colors are amazing when they are fresh out of the water. Count me in on a Karen Sue trip or two for the fall. I've got to go to bed, I have a special reservation trip aboard the Mohawk in a couple of hours.

Tight Lines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Good luck on your trip! I am fished out for 
a few weeks...at least until tog season 
opens back up.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

I'll probably be hit for this but whats a tog???

Chris


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Tautog or Blackfish. Only thing in FL I can think of that resembles it would be a rockbass(on steroids) But they are strong as hell and love structure. Good eating too. 

AJ's Tog


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FLF beat me to it!  

I would say as far as habitat and diet, it is 
most similiar to a sheepshead and as far
as a challenge to (i.e. specialized tackle, gear, etc) catch it is our version of the mutton snapper.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hat here's a little primer for the 3rd 

Caught our limit before noon and were
eating steaks at Waterman's by 1pm.  

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/12247IMGP0932-med.JPG 

Pond Fisher, that is Anthony in the pic
holding that tog. He has the uncanny 
ability to catch anything and everything
swimming in the ocean. I have never
seen anything like it.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

thanks Talapia,


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Brian, shoot me your contact info via
PM and delete it out of your post. I 
never recommend leaving your personal
info out there like that!  


Should be some good times coming up!
Not 10 tog at 10 pounds each, but
good times nonetheless.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Talapia Well Done Sir!!!!*

Congrats On A Job Well Done!!! If U Need Someone To Tog Fishing Let Me Know Im Sure It Will Be Fun And Hanging Around You Im 110% Sure I May Learn A Few Tidbits. I Really Wanna Learn Your Hypnosis On The Fish And How To Make Them Just Jump In The Boattrick ..lmaoooooo (joke) :d Keep Up The Good Work!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Talapia said:


> Pond Fisher, that is Anthony in the pic
> holding that tog. He has the uncanny
> ability to catch anything and everything
> swimming in the ocean. I have never
> seen anything like it.


I wish it was that simple. Haven't really fished too much since the beginning of the summer. Did fish the bridge the other night and caught 4 small stripers and a 25 inch trout.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, 

I am sure your mojo is still good!  

Just think you have a whole summer of 
that good stuff saved up!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MANDINGO said:


> Congrats On A Job Well Done!!! If U Need Someone To Tog Fishing Let Me Know Im Sure It Will Be Fun And Hanging Around You Im 110% Sure I May Learn A Few Tidbits. I Really Wanna Learn Your Hypnosis On The Fish And How To Make Them Just Jump In The Boattrick ..lmaoooooo (joke) :d Keep Up The Good Work!!



MANDINGO, we definitely got to hook 
up this fall/winter.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks y'all. Never seen anything like it. Hoping to go out tom. but things are looking ify. If you know what I mean.

Chris


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Got out on Saturday 9/17 and nothing but a ton of sharks and Dirty water due to Ophelia.

Chris


----------

